# im a cf carrier any clinics allow me to egg share :(



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi people 

i seem to keep facing a brick wall,i was wondering does anyone know of any clinics that allow me to egg share with me being a cf carrier 

thanks for reading and babydust to u all xx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was told yes and obviously they would ensure they wouldn't match you with a couple where the man is a carrier. Although in the end  I tested negative as a carrier.


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

My cycle buddy to be has just had her blood work back and been told she cant egg share because she is a carrier too 

But she has found out that CRM LONDON do take CF carrier's So once her DH has been tested looks like she will have to move clinic


----------

